# Pre, pre-shack herf herf - Cola, SC



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

We'll, we're sitting here about 2 weeks away from the Shack Herf. Of course tech-ninja, spooble, stogie4u4me, and myself are all making the trip and are chompin' at the bit to get started! So here's the deal, they're rolling into Columbia on Wednesday to stay at my place and we're leaving Thursday morning to make the treck towards La Casa de daklugs. 

So, we're gonna do a pre, pre-shack herf herf at my house for anyone that's interested in hanging out on Wednesday, August 16. We'll fire up the grill and hang out and smoke cigars and solve the mysteries of the universe.  PM me if interested! w00t!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

cre8v1 said:


> We'll fire up the grill and hang out and smoke cigars and solve the mysteries of the universe.  PM me if interested! w00t!!


Fer goodness sake will someone bring a pen and paper this time. The last 4,345,234 times groups like this solved it...... nada, no one remembered to write it down.

 See you in 2 weeks.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Fer goodness sake will someone bring a pen and paper this time. The last 4,345,234 times groups like this solved it...... nada, no one remembered to write it down.
> 
> See you in 2 weeks.


:r Will do, Dave! See ya in 2 weeks!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh...


The anticipation...


Seriously!
:ss


----------



## SpurNubber (Jun 6, 2007)

Although I can't go to the Big Mamba Jamba Herf this time, I will definitely be attending the pre pre herf herf herf pre herf........sorry I could not remember how many were suppose to be in there :r. Look forward to hanging out with you guys before you head off!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ 
*Post Whore Alert! Post Whore Alert! Post Whore Alert!*


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh, I am sooo there!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Sweet! Get your rest, Rocky... this is REALLY gonna be a late one, my man!


----------



## SpurNubber (Jun 6, 2007)

cre8v1 said:


> ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^
> *Post Whore Alert! Post Whore Alert! Post Whore Alert!*


What a great guy :fu :r:r:r:r


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

Fella's I can't wait!! :dr


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry guys, but I'm gonna have to sit this one out.

*NOT!!!*


----------



## SpurNubber (Jun 6, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> Sorry guys, but I'm gonna have to sit this one out.
> 
> *NOT!!!*


:r I figured if I scrolled a little further I might see this


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> Sweet! Get your rest, Rocky... this is REALLY gonna be a late one, my man!


Hey!! Just 'cause I'm old... :tg


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Sorry guys, but I'm gonna have to sit this one out.
> 
> *NOT!!!*


Was anyone really buying this statement? I've never seen the resident Herf Whore pass up an opportunity like this!! :ss


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, I didn't buy it for even a split second!

"sit this one out"

HAHAHAHA


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> Sorry guys, but I'm gonna have to sit this one out.
> 
> *NOT!!!*


What are you trying to do?! Play with our emotions or what? :r:BS


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

This is gonna be fun, guys! Icing on the cake. I'm starting to plan the dinner menu and looking forward to having you guys over. If anybody else happens to read this and is interested in joining us, feel free!! :ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> This is gonna be fun, guys! Icing on the cake. I'm starting to plan the dinner menu and looking forward to having you guys over. If anybody else happens to read this and is interested in joining us, feel free!! :ss


You guys all suck :tg

j/k Hope you all have a great time. Hope I can make it next time.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Wish you could make it, Donnie! We'll just have to plan another one... The Post Shack Herf, herf. :tu


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

cre8v1 said:


> I'm starting to plan the dinner menu.


Brad! No need to go it alone. Let me know if I can do anything to help!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks, Dave. Will do! :ss I need to see if Mojito-Ninja will be making an appearance at this herf. He makes a mean mojito!!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Bump! It's getting close, guys! :ss


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

*licks lips*

SMACK SMACK SMACK


Yep.... I can taste it!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Speaking of the lip-smacker himself. Where's Casey??


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll be there! :ss


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Cubatobaco said:


> I'll be there! :ss


Sweet!

And I guess Casey is a little far away to make it.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Cubatobaco said:


> I'll be there! :ss


Very cool! Send me a pm and I'll get you some directions. It'll be a blast, my man!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> Very cool! Send me a pm and I'll get you some directions. It'll be a blast, my man!


You actually driving down from Norfolk to Columbia, SC? Hey, I'm not complaining... the more the merrier!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, guys, I just realized that I put the wrong date on this thread. *We are meeting Wednesday, August 15th* (not the 16th as previously stated). Looking forward to it, guys!!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Is it Wednesday, yet??

:ss


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

Can't Hardly Wait!


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

31 hours


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Here's your opportunity to post whore, spurnubber!! Have at it, bro!!


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

IT's 4:07 in the morning! I can't sleep! I feel like a kid on Christmas eve!:mn


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

stogie4u4me said:


> IT's 4:07 in the morning! I can't sleep! I feel like a kid on Christmas eve!:mn


hahahaha

Well, it's about 8:20am and I've got all my stuff packed. I'm gonna try my best to do absolutely nothing today at work.


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

spooble said:


> I'm gonna try my best to do absolutely nothing today at work.


U Better watch out or I will tell Debra! or Dan! Chad? Who do I tell now? :r

What? Who is calling now! No! Not David again from Sumter Peds! What an Idiot!


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

*w00t!!!!!*


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

spooble said:


> I'm gonna try my best to do absolutely nothing today at work.


Same ol' routine, huh? :r

We leaving at 4:30?


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> Same ol' routine, huh? :r
> 
> We leaving at 4:30?


Feel free to show up then and I'll see if I can get away.


----------



## SpurNubber (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, for my 100th post I felt it was only appropriate to post in here. I enjoyed the pre-pre-shach herf. Wish I was heading out with you guys. Enjoy and have a safe ride. It was definitely a blast cooking out and smoking with ya'll tonight!!! Great job on the Mohitos (sp?) Stewart and a Wonderful job on hosting Bubba!!!!! The man deserves some props!


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

I had a great time as well guys! Great company, great food and great cigars! Y'all do have a safe trip and think about us while you are herfin' in the cool.


----------

